# Best SPL sub



## Rick420 (Nov 28, 2009)

I moved to a small midwest city that doesnt have much as far as car audio shops so most of my buying is done online...great prices but cant hear before you buy. Anyway i have a vehicle set for SQ and im looking to build an SPL ride...dont have the funds for DD so was wondering if anyone has used Audioque and what you think about there subs(have a 1200d amp and love it) also what other subs should i look into! Thanks


----------



## Rick420 (Nov 28, 2009)

bump


----------



## SlipAngle (Oct 2, 2009)

You bumped your own post 8 minutes after you put it up?


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

The OP could always try caraudio.com... There he will have people coming out of the woodwork to tell what they use for their SPL setups.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Sundown


----------



## soundevolutionaudio (Aug 21, 2009)

Audioque, I would say is the little brother of DD, I believe they are related haha, check out DC Audio - Home, but either way you cant go wrong with Audioque....

SE


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

soundevolutionaudio said:


> Audioque, I would say is the little brother of DD, I believe they are related haha, check out DC Audio - Home, but either way you cant go wrong with Audioque....
> 
> SE


Father and son if I remember correctly. In fact, if you order from AudioQue, chances are your subwoofer will be shipped from Digital Designs...


----------



## Rick420 (Nov 28, 2009)

06BLMUSTANGGT said:


> The OP could always try caraudio.com... There he will have people coming out of the woodwork to tell what they use for their SPL setups.


Dont tell me...another forum with elitist d-bags doing all the post!


----------



## jimbo2246 (Dec 1, 2009)

RE subs are awesome. I also like the MTX9500's.


----------



## soundevolutionaudio (Aug 21, 2009)

jimbo2246 said:


> RE subs are awesome. I also like the MTX9500's.


I would take Q's and DC over both of those lines any day... Just my 2 cents...:surprised::surprised:


----------



## Vega-LE (Feb 22, 2009)

TREO Engineering | CSX Series Subwoofers

Top quality audio equipment: Revolution Design Audio


----------



## Rick420 (Nov 28, 2009)

DC? never heard of them....any info?


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Sundown Audio


----------



## soundevolutionaudio (Aug 21, 2009)

I posted a link but here you go, DC Audio - Home

Built by a competitor for competitors.... Rusty is a great guy to deal with...

look at my posts you well see my 10 inch little monster...


----------



## Rick420 (Nov 28, 2009)

soundevolutionaudio said:


> I posted a link but here you go, DC Audio - Home
> 
> Built by a competitor for competitors.... Rusty is a great guy to deal with...
> 
> look at my posts you well see my 10 inch little monster...


what is the approxament price for the DC level 3 12?


----------



## soundevolutionaudio (Aug 21, 2009)

Rick420,

I could tell you, but Rusty asked us not to post prices any where, if you want a price give him a call....

Heres the number Ph: (775).425.5700


----------



## Rick420 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks...I really appreciate it!!


----------



## phildog33 (Aug 22, 2009)

MTX9500


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

how much power on tap?
how much enclosure room?

an o.s. cerwin vega stroker if you have moderate power and a bunch of space


----------



## soundevolutionaudio (Aug 21, 2009)

phildog33 said:


> MTX9500


LOL REALLY.......


----------



## 2500hd (Aug 22, 2009)

savagebee said:


> an o.s. cerwin vega stroker if you have moderate power and a bunch of space


x2

cuz they look the coolest!


----------



## Operator (Nov 11, 2009)

"Best" is subjective, but you might want to research these: Incriminator Audio: No Chrome, No Carbon Fiber, No BS! Period


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Look at XMax [ equals excursion or how far up and down it will travel ] and SD [ equals how much surface area will be going up and down ].

Sundown has some 4500D that can give you the power you need at a decent price.

Buy a dual voice coil sub and strap 2 Sundowns, one on each coil.

The amount of port area will also help to determine max SPL.

G'Luck


----------



## Rick420 (Nov 28, 2009)

Room isnt an issue..i bought a beater 97 ford contour just to play around with.


----------



## toxic tuan (May 2, 2005)

A lot of midwest people run DD since they're pretty close by.


----------



## Operator (Nov 11, 2009)

toxic tuan said:


> A lot of midwest people run DD since they're pretty close by.





Rick420 said:


> dont have the funds for DD


Unless you are trying to point the OP to used DD.


----------



## Rick420 (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah besides the usual kicker,alpine,ect. I have really only used DD,Audioque and Mmatts! Have really been checking into DC right now and want to thank everyone for some great companies to check out!!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

toxic tuan said:


> A lot of midwest people run DD since they're pretty close by.


I use em, shipped from California 

Not just because they are incredible , it's cause they are DD's


----------



## soundevolutionaudio (Aug 21, 2009)

Rick420,

Used them all or installed them all, I lost respect for mmatts when they took there old procast sub and made it there new Juggernaut, I was running mmats at the time and yanked it all out... U well be very very happy with DC...


----------



## SomeDonnieDude (Oct 19, 2009)

Gonna come down to box/install.

on an aq1200d(as far as single sub setups) id look into an RE SX, Atomic ap, rd alpha, dc lvl4, dd2500 or 3500, sundown z, mach 5 ixl, incriminator audio death row. heck an aq hdc3, american bass hd, dd9500 or any sub based off this design can prob get loud off that power but again box would be MAJOR factor to get them to move.

If you wanted cheap and loud grab a pair of aq sdc2.5's, rd sonance v2's or re se's. The sonance's and se's can sound very good as well.


----------



## Rick420 (Nov 28, 2009)

Speaking of box size..I have a box i origanaly built for a DD but no longer have that sub. Its 2.5 net tuned to 30-40hz. I tuned the box to the volume of air and not the sub..how would this box do with a DC or other sub in it?


----------



## SomeDonnieDude (Oct 19, 2009)

Rick420 said:


> Speaking of box size..I have a box i origanaly built for a DD but no longer have that sub. Its 2.5 net tuned to 30-40hz. I tuned the box to the volume of air and not the sub..how would this box do with a DC or other sub in it?


Not quite sure what you are saying on the box tuning. Your enclosures tuning should be found after sub displacement. 30 and 40hz is a big difference in an enclosures tuning(fb).


----------



## magicman6685 (Oct 19, 2008)

ok guys, i am a boxologist. if i was to choose a sub woofer is would be an AQ HD152, it is priced lower than most heavy subs, it will perform the same. after saying that, you can run that 1200d amp to one ohm to get a good amount of power out of that amp. if you tune your box to 40 hz it will perform different in different rides. so you might have to build several boxes to achieve optimum pressure inside the cabin of your car. you can call me for pricing and box building 901-604-9277 Steve


----------



## my6x9s (Apr 15, 2009)

IMO the best is up to the users application but PSI is making their own line now and if you want something set apart from the norm .. look into his subs david is a cool guy 
PSI Car Audio - Car Audio Classifieds


----------



## soundevolutionaudio (Aug 21, 2009)

I know nothing about PSI but the sub build looks pretty good...


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

Come on guys, you all know the correct answer...FUNKY PUP! Nobody can mess with the FUNK!

Fi BTL anyone?


----------



## soundevolutionaudio (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL


----------



## ChaunB3400 (Dec 12, 2009)

IA
Sundown
DC
FI
RE
T3
AQ
DD
RD

Etc...Tons and TOns of subs that will do the job, the problem is that the market is over saturated with alot of subs that are very very similar in a SPL application, so picking the best one is impossible


----------



## bobc04 (Mar 31, 2009)

since i can't post in the classified section yet... looking for a z1 to add on to my system


----------



## bobc04 (Mar 31, 2009)

pm if u got one


----------



## Rick420 (Nov 28, 2009)

magicman6685 said:


> ok guys, i am a boxologist. if i was to choose a sub woofer is would be an AQ HD152, it is priced lower than most heavy subs, it will perform the same. after saying that, you can run that 1200d amp to one ohm to get a good amount of power out of that amp. if you tune your box to 40 hz it will perform different in different rides. so you might have to build several boxes to achieve optimum pressure inside the cabin of your car. you can call me for pricing and box building 901-604-9277 Steve


Thanks...I will probably be calling you soon! I have built some boxes that sounded great..but a carpenter i am not!!


----------



## Miguel mac (Sep 28, 2009)

jack hammer LOL


----------



## Rick420 (Nov 28, 2009)

Ok...after looking at specs and hearing what i could im really looking at the DC level 5. Anyone out there got a sub they think is better?


----------



## muriloalvares (Dec 17, 2009)

DDZ, very nice sub


----------



## Rick420 (Nov 28, 2009)

muriloalvares said:


> DDZ, very nice sub


Yes but VERY pricy!!


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

better usually costs more =)


----------



## DonH (Jun 25, 2009)

atomic apxx FTMFW! if you have the power


----------



## Rick420 (Nov 28, 2009)

g0a said:


> better usually costs more =)


Thats true...but "better" is subjective..do you think DD is that much better than Cactus,DC,T3?


----------



## soundevolutionaudio (Aug 21, 2009)

Rick, 

That is also Subjective, iam personally a DC man, I have a Team mate that Ran T3 for years and guess what he has now DC, maybe its the customer service, and Rusty (owner) over at DC is the man when it comes to customer service... Now when it comes to Cactus never used it or even had a chance to do a build with it? So I can't speak of it...




Rick420 said:


> Thats true...but "better" is subjective..do you think DD is that much better than Cactus,DC,T3?


----------



## NOTORIOUS97200 (Dec 11, 2008)

DC seems to be a good solution. The level 5 is a beast !!!

But take a look at the Fi BTL, the Sundown Nightshade.

Audioque is on the cheaper side, but will do the numbers too !


----------



## Rick420 (Nov 28, 2009)

I ran Audioque for years as well as DD and Mmatts but after alot of research my next purchase will be a DC level 5! I also ran some audioque amps and have heard from everyone that they think there garbage. Well sundown and IA are out of my budget and was thinking about an Atomic 3000.1,Is there anything ouit there in that price range that would do better for a DC level 5? I have used Matts amps but looking at there 2009 models numbers they dont look as good as other amps.Any suggestions?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

looks like some DC15's are going in my truck


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

BigRed said:


> looks like some DC15's are going in my truck



LVL 4?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ yesem


----------



## soundevolutionaudio (Aug 21, 2009)

Rick420 said:


> I ran Audioque for years as well as DD and Mmatts but after alot of research my next purchase will be a DC level 5! I also ran some audioque amps and have heard from everyone that they think there garbage. Well sundown and IA are out of my budget and was thinking about an Atomic 3000.1,Is there anything ouit there in that price range that would do better for a DC level 5? I have used Matts amps but looking at there 2009 models numbers they dont look as good as other amps.Any suggestions?


Rick, from different testing and what friends have said stay away from the Sundown amps, I personally would take the Audioque's over the Sundowns myself... 
Here are a couple lines Id go with... 

And I have the Adassa Audio Warlord 5k Running a Lv 5 10 daily...

Adassa Audio Warlord (Atomic 5k, Cactus audio) Xeon boards pretty much same amps..

Powerbass 

American Bass 

SPL Dynamics D series..

Soundigital 

STETSOM


----------



## Rick420 (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks,great info!!


----------

